# 240sx hatchback with r32 tail lights



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

does anyone know how i could or where i could get r32 taillights for the 240sx hatchback, or 180sx, whatever they wanna call it. i saw a pic where a 180 has r32 taillights, and he didnt transform it into the whole r32 style, it was still in the form of the 180sx taillights, nothing changed cept the the circles and the little squares between em'. i dont really know how to explain it. first off, i dont know how to attach pictures, but when i find out where i got the pic from, ill post the site's address on here. your knowledge will be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

www.clearcorners.com has the lights your looking for if the lights look like this, which i'm sure they do...


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

.







with these covers they look even more like an R32's taillights.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

now we talkin' bizzy b, those are exactly what i want right there. does anyone know where i can get these r32 tail lights? and what are the prices for em'?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

sorry, i have no idea where they came from. its on the angelfire.com/ca3/s13/images site, though that's not really much help. its just rps13 lights with a cover though, so you can probably custom make one pretty cheap.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dudes...those are NOT r32 tail lights. those are JDM 180sx tail lights. i believe from 95 and up

http://www.phase2motortrend.com/jdm18dualtai.html

^^^^ there you go 580$US and the installation will be pretty easy... wiring nees to be redone because some of the coloration of the wiring is different.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

it fits for the jdm 180sx tail lights like a little puzzle, but it's in the form of r32 tail lights. i have a pic of one that are r32, but i dont know how to paste pictures. and vsp3c, that pic that bibby showed arent genuine r32 lights, it resembles it. anyways, anybody who knows how i can get it? i might just custom make it. does anyone know who does these kind of customizing?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i didnt say it came stock with it or out of factory, i bought it that came with twin turbo. have you ever been to okinawa, japan, huh?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

doesn't matter if i've been to Japan or not. i'm telling you that MKIIIs come with a SINGLE turbo, not twins. and i bet you don't even know the engine sitting in your bay, as we speak. 

i'm done owning you for tonight. i'll continue owning you another time.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, yeah another time huh. you have alot to learn. never been to japan huh and you run your mouth like you know it all, if you ever goto okinawa or japan, you;ll see that all mitsubishi gto's and supras come with twin turbos, not all, some are single turbos, but ive seen more twins than singles, all i remember on the supra was that it was twin turbo twin cam 24bit valve and some other shit. 265 hp plus some other mods my bro added. me being owned, nah, im proud owner of so many nissans, and you say all this crap bout honda when i couldnt give a flying rat's ass


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i dont remember the chassis code. i never paid attention to it, it was twin turbo and that's all she wrote. why are you bitching bout me and the twin turbos, you must have never owned one and you are so convinced im dumb as hell that you are so ashamed you never owned one but i have.
check your mail too


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

esyip said:


> *wait, hold on. why are you changing your story all of a sudden? there's no point in trying to because i quoted you already.
> 
> and no, you haven't seen Kouki anything. because you didn't know what Kouki is or was before i mentioned it. and yes, you DID say R32 tails, so hush.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!!! Almost all car manufactureres (SP) have some form of "VTEC". Honda just for became known and perfected it for it (lack of a better word). And why hate on those motors?? Honda makes good engines. Sure they have less TQ than desirable for some, but you cant argue they dont make a good motors. i would take a b16a or b18c1 powered CRX anyday over a 240. Shit I would trade my 240 for a CRX or 99-00 civic si or ITR right now


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, who cares


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Its funny how this thread was started off asking about tail lights and now all the sudden theres a debate about how good engines are and who had what engine. Bottom line is that everyone has their personal preference. I for one also think honda sucks. But my cousin on the other wont buy anything but honda. Difference in opinions. So we can sit here all day and argue over something stupid, or we can squash this argument and get on with our lives.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *Its funny how this thread was started off asking about tail lights and now all the sudden theres a debate about how good engines are and who had what engine. Bottom line is that everyone has their personal preference. I for one also think honda sucks. But my cousin on the other wont buy anything but honda. Difference in opinions. So we can sit here all day and argue over something stupid, or we can squash this argument and get on with our lives. *


True I just think the way people bash cars is funny. It's like too much disrespect. Besides TQ, what else does Honda lack??? I don't own a honda. I like Nissans. Good dependable cars. My only complaint with Honda is that they didnt make a low level RWD car here.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

a little late, i know, but MK III supras were available as twin turbo. JUST NOT IN AMERICA. when they came out in japan they had the same 200hp 3.0L single turbo I-6 (7M-GTE) as we got here. a few years later, though, they introduced a 250hp+ 2.5L twin turbo I-6 (1JZ-GTE), which, as you may have guessed from the engine code is a direct predecessor of the 3L TT 2JZ-GTE we got in the MK IV's. just because we didn't get them here doesn't mean they don't exist. that's like saying that nissan never made a little ol' twin turbo all-wheel-drive monster we call the skyline GT-R.

p.s.-he only refered to them as "r32 taillights" because he didn't know how else to describe them. it clearly states that in his openning post.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

no one couldnt have said it any better than bizzy, i wonder who's owning who now, huh, esyip??? come on, plz speak up. like i said, in japan and okinawa, it's paradise, and i only paid like 4000 bucks for that twin turbo supra.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you're not owning him...tahts for sure


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

drift240sxfag, did i say i was owning him, huh??? however he's feeling stupid. or he's gonna say he didnt know supras didnt come with twin turbos.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

but he's pathetic nonetheless


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

dumb shit


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

no, actually. i'm not feeling stupid. so i didn't know everything there was to know about a MKIII, whoop de doo. but the whole point of it was to show to everyone else that YOU'RE pathetic. why? because you know ABSOLUTE shit about your OWN damn car! you don't know the engine code (what i originally asked for) OR the chassis code. how pathetic of a person are you if you don't know jack shit about your own damn car? i know plenty. what do you have to say about yourself?

and you keep talking about "being in Japan," "visiting Japan," "living in Japan." that holds absolutely NO KIND of ground WHATSOEVER here. why? because you still absolutely SHIT about anything. you talk about such and such a car is $2000, such and such an engine is $200, such and such is $4000. so fucking what? do you know AT ALL what is involved in trying to get a car PASSED Customs, SHIPPED to the US, tested, legalized, and maintained to be used on the street (not off-road) here in the US? obviously not because you think you know everything just because you live in Japan. you still know absolute shit. 

and you still haven't answered my question. if Honda sucks so much (VTEC included), why is it that they lead the JGTC instead of Nissan? PLEASE, enlighten me, oh great one who hails from Okinawa, FL.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey esyip, is that a typo for stupidity???
konobakamonomega!!!


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

GODDAMMIT!!! am i gonna have to separate you two? this forum is to share info, not to talk shit and bash people. i don't care who started it. and the reason that honda holds the lead in the JGTC is that the NSX is a fantastic car. sure, its made by honda, but its $90,000 & nothing like the rest of the honda line. the rest are FWD except the over-priced S2000, and even then its neither mid-engine nor a 3.2L V6. that's twice the size of a civic engine!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

bizzy you da man. Seriously lets get this crap over with. Your both right, your both wrong. Badda Bing Badda Boom. Lets end this.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lionel just got owned and the only thing he can do now is cuss lol

and he is being a post whore by posting a sentence at a time...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

whoa whoa whoa, what you mean i just got owned, explain.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Just drop it, please. I didn't come to this forum to hear others trash talk about other forumites and I doubt any of you did either. We're here to learn and gain experience from others. We aren't here to proclaim that one or the other has more knowledge than the next person. What new (credible) knowledge can you gain from bashing others?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

well first off, esyip learned something, (and im not dissin on him) while we were insulting each other, in the process he learned that supra mk3's came with twin turbos in japan. and even tho i hate hondas so bad, i still learned a few things bout them from him.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

CAN"T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG??? okay i'm over it. Anyways, aiight cool lionel was man enough to admit, now lets see if esyip will admit. Whether he does or doesnt can we squash this already? my virgin eyes are hating life. LoL


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *lionel just got owned and the only thing he can do now is cuss lol
> 
> and he is being a post whore by posting a sentence at a time... *


LMAO

how about we share information with out bashing/flaming/cussing/insulting/etc etc next time. here's a nice example.

esyip) are you sure about the r32 tail lights?? i agree with vspec. i believe those are JDM 180sx Kouki tail lights and not r32 tail lights.

lionel) sorry for the unclear description. maybe those are 180sx JDM tail lights but they looked like r32 tail lights to me... anybody know for sure if there are r32 tail lights for the 240sx?? i had a supra mk3 tt before and i live in japan

esyip) i didn't know that the mk3's came in twin turbos. i thought they just came in only single turbos...

lionel) well, the supra was purchased in japan. i think that the japan mk3's had twin turobs and the usdm mk3's had single turbos. i think honda makes bad cars.

esyip) o..ic.. thnx about the new mk3 info =) i think hondas aren't that bad. i think that the VTEC is quite nice...

lionel) i don't really like the VTEC...

esyip) why not?? other companies like nissan and toyota use VTEC...it's just called differently like VVT. also, i think hondas are pretty nice because they are the leaders in JGTC with their NSX. very nice car...

lionel) good point there. i love living in japan. everything is cheaper, legal, and gives me a lot more opportunity to learn about cars

esyip) man..i wish i lived in japan...

something along those lines would be great


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, you crack me up vsp3c, very nice, lol.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *LMAO
> 
> how about we share information with out bashing/flaming/cussing/insulting/etc etc next time. here's a nice example.
> 
> ...



yup the mentality of a 14 year old... immature


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

How is that immature? Comparing that to what i've been reading recently, its one of the more mature posts in a while.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *yup the mentality of a 14 year old... immature *


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20045&perpage=15&pagenumber=2

please visit that thread once again. and please read the part where i defend myself carefully. it seems that 93blackser has understood that even a 14 year old can give some good input and has stopped the bashing. Now i'm not bashing anybody or trying to piss anybody off... do you guys feel good after bashing on a 14 year old?? that's like me going and beating up a 1st grader. "wow..i feel great and i feel like i could kick anybody's ass now..." doesn't make sense to me.

if you don't like me or don't like what i'm doing, maybe you could pm me or email me instead bashing me through threads and making other people have to suffer. thnx


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't need to look at a thread to see what is happening.
your just trying to be funny making a nice dialogue that i didn't think was very funny, sorry my sense of humor isn't to your level.
perhaps a your momma joke will get me laughing


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i thought it was funny. it cracked me up with that dialogue. i thought he was being a smartass or something. if he wasnt, oh well, at least i thought he was. it was funny nonetheless. and i like smartasses, i am one myself. this 14 year old knows his shit tho, ill tell you that.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lionel said:


> * i thought he was being a smartass or something.*


thats wut i got form his post too


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i just felt that there was too much hostility in this thread. i just tried to lower it by having some fun. i guess i'll always be the "immature 14 year old that knows nothing" to some. (to drift240sxdrag at least..no offense and not trying to get you mad or anything) that is perfectly fine with me. i have no problem when ppl dun like me. even though some people may not like me, i still wish that we could get along.

i wasn't really thinking to myself, "i think ima be a smartass right about now..." i just thought there was too much hostility in this thread. from what i have seen, threads with a lot of bashing going on turn out to be deleted or locked... didn't wanna see another thread go to waste and have people bashing at each other.. i'm actually glad that i have lowered some what hostility in this thread with my post.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

ima tell yall the truth, the reason why i brought up hondas, cuz i knew i would get some responses that would favor my attacks on honda, and I DID, some didnt care, and some didnt like it and they attacked me, i completely expected that, i love negativity, it cracks me up, however i am much more mature than this, i just thought i can have alittle fun my way, especially when yer drunk or you cant sleep in the middle of the night, after all it's only a computer and words that you read from someone who doesnt even know you.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

never said u didn't know anything just thought ur post was uncalled for but i dunno i'm a serious guy

so how about them yo momma jokes?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

um...here's one i used to say when i was a kid. your momma's so poor when i walked thru the front door, i fell out the backyard.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol not bad... hmmm lets see

your mommas so fat that when she lays on the beach, kids run around her and yell "free willie"

ha ha?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol. your momma so fat, everybody thought it was a full moon.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

*ahem* first off, pardon me for the "Yo Mamma" joke.

Is it just me or do a lot of us have a digressive problem?


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Well, i was thinking that we digress a lot because we start to have conflicts in our opinions and then we stray from that by telling jokes and whatnot... but that's just my thought....


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

SCREW HONDA, TOYOTA, VTEC, SR20....ITS ALL ABOUT THE B14 GA16DET aka THE LITTLE GIANTS!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

turbotommy said:


> *SCREW HONDA, TOYOTA, VTEC, SR20....ITS ALL ABOUT THE B14 GA16DET aka THE LITTLE GIANTS!!! *


hahah thats a funny joke u just made


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yo mama so stupid she took the pepsi challenge and chose jif!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yo mama so ugly she walked into a haunted house and came out with a job application.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

LMAO


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i like the "pepsi challenge" one. i almost broke my cheap ass chair reading it over & over & over... anyway, what does LMAO mean? i don't really use many chatroom-style abreviations but have figured out most i've seen...except that one. plus i have a joke (but its not about yo mama). no one i know thinks its as funny as i do though. its long too, so i'll just give the basics.

one day a penguin was driving down the road in his car & sees the "check engine" light on. so he stops & looks under the hood. there's oil everywhere. so he goes to the first mechanic he sees. mechanic says "it could be a lot of things, i'll check it out". in the mean time, the penguin decides to look around the town. its hot as balls out in AZ & he's a penguin, so when he sees an ice cream shop he goes in & orders a triple scoop cone. problem is he has flippers instead of hands and a beak, not a mouth, so he makes a huge mess, getting more on him than in him. when he's done he goes back to the mechanic. penguin says "so do you know whats wrong?" mechanic says "well, mr. penguin, i hate to tell you this, but it looks like you blew a seal." to which the penguin replys "naw man, its just ice cream."


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

nice one, lol, that's a good joke.
and lmao means "laughing my ass off.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Theres a fly which is about to fly over a lake. What the fly doesnt know is that theres a fish waiting for the fly to come down so the fish can eat the fly. What the fish doesnt know is that theres a bear waiting to eat the fish. What the bear doesnt know is that theres a hunter waiting to kill the bear. What the hunter doesnt know is that theres a mouse waiting to take the cheese out the hunters sandwich. What the mouse doesnt know is that theres a cat waiting to eat the mouse. 
So finally it all happens. The fly comes down, the fish eats the fly, the bear eats the fish, the hunter kills the bear, the mouse takes the cheese out of the hunters sandwich, and right before the cat can eat the mouse it slips and falls into the water.

MORAL OF THE STORY: When the fly comes down the pussy gets wet!!!


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, nice nice


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yet more crap to be locked.


----------

